# Sorry guys but the R-15 is history.



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I just want to start off by saying that people can check my posting history here and see that I am not a TiVo person at all and really wanted the R-15 to work and I gave it every chance I could. :nono2: I used to think people here were all just complainers when I saw all the negative R-15 posts at first. Then week after week my R-15 went from being reliable and not missing any recordings to now I worry what it will record and if my next button press is going to make it lock up.

I really like the R-15 concept but its just not panning out like I think it should and I went out and got an R-10 yesterday to put in place of the R-15. I did put the R-15 in a bedroom so I can still fool with it but its going to stay there until the bugs are worked out AND the SL/TDL limits are increased.

The final straw"s"  were the 2 lockups the day of the super bowl causing me to worry the entire game if it would record the entire game or if it would lockup and then erase everything it recorded and start again, constant recording problems with the Olympics, almost daily/weekly lockups doing just the simpliest of things, lately I am spending more time babysitting the to do list, guide and history to make sure it will record things than I feel a person should have to, etc.... 

Another issue  that helped me make the decision to move the R-15 from my main viewing area is the newest update is not really much help from what I have read and only addresses a few issues and some of the things it was supposed to address still dont work correctly. Also it looks like its going to be minimum 2-3 months (just MY opinion/guess) before the SL/TDL limits are increased let alone more bug fixes. I am someone that does not watch anything live. I need 80-90+ SL's easily and there are so many shows I cant add to the R-15 due to its limits and have to waste time adding manually if I want to watch them.

I know the R-15:hurah: WILL:hurah: become a great DVR after a few more updates, probably by the end of the year, (my guess) but I need something reliable with no limits that works now.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the R15 is the exact opposite of history.

It's the future, but certainly not the present.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Bob,I too have been dispappointed with R-15. I experienced my first missed recording. I know I set the show but it didn't tape. Also when you change channles sometimes it doesn't even go to the right one or you have to punch in the numbers really fast. Also the remote is really weak. I may just go back to e-at least their DVR was great. Max.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Bobman,

I feel your pain. It's becoming too much of a chore to watch TV. I'm going to deactivate my R15 and swap out a DirecTiVo I'm not using right now. I'm about to move, and it will be probably 3-4 months before I'm in another permanent place where I can wire up to be a big DirecTV DVR guy, and in the meantime, I just want simple. --And something that works. So, like you, you can check my post history... But I doubt you need to. EVERYONE here probably knows I'm not a TiVo guy. I'm a UTV guy.  But the R15 just isn't working for me. Hopefully, in 3-4 months, when I get back into a situation where I can get all wired back up, I'll plug the R15 in, find a ton of new features and stability fixes, and everything will be happy land... 

Ricky


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll give you some credit BobMan... You definently didn't give up on the unit... and haven't given up on it in the long wrong (as opposed to a lot of other people out there)...

Same applies to a lot of the member here (Ricky, and others)... I know in your case Bobman, the 109f upgrade doesn't address some of your key feature based issues (the limits for example).

If you can afford it... maybe you can keep it active, but in a spare room or something. 

Thanks for your help and efforts around here.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

March 1, 2006 will be my day of decision. That's a week after the "fix" (that appears to have been downgraded to a incremental release) is supposed to be installed that was to repair the series link problem is to be on all our boxes .

To those who say, "where did you read it was going to fix that" I say, that bottom line, this is a DVR. The first requirement of a DVR is to RECORD THE SHOWS PROPERLY.

I do not care about FF, SKIP, Caller ID, Dual tuners, Active content, or the number of Gold Medals the Jamaican Bob Sled team lost.

DEAR DTV,IT IS A DVR !!!

Right from day one, a list of "shows you miss" has been posted here, if you can't figure out how to fix that first, the rest of the box isn't worth a boat anchor.

I have fought the TIVOites, waited patiently listening to each, "give it more time", tried to calm the shouters, and quietly monitored all the forums for a sign of hope. Now what I'm hearing has discouraged me and I have decided that DTV might as well be waiting for me for a change.

Yes the box works, about as well as a VCR at times. That's not what I was promised though in all the hype DTV has sent me.

Good luck DTV, game on!


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

I suppose I'm in the minority around here in that I really like the R15. Yes, the remote is less responsive than the one for my DirecTivo, but I otherwise haven't encountered any of the many problems discussed here.

Of course, I am what could be described as a "light' user... I haven't come close to 50 Season Passes (or whatever they're called on this box). Perhaps this machine just isn't built (yet) for the power user.

Mostly I'm thrilled with the 100 hour capacity and the picture-in-picture feature while I'm navigating menus.

Incidentally, this is my first post after several weeks of lurking. I really like the tone and mix of conversation here, and the site has proved extremely helpful. Thanks to all.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I too really like the R-15 and I still do have my R-15 hooked up and active for now. I plan to play with it after the 109F update arrives to see what happens. My R-15 is still going to be used, just not as my main unit anymore. 

The R-15 has much better features than the DirecTiVos if you ask me, just the DirecTiVos after years of tweaks, updates and hacks are more reliable with no limits. I already dislike things about the new R-10 and miss features of the R-15 and I have only had the R-10 a day or two now.

I will still be around but only to help with tips or workarounds I found helpful. I may not post a super lot as there is no sense in staying just to complain. We know whats wrong, DirecTV knows whats wrong so all we can do is WAIT until things are fixed.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the lockups and other problems with the latest software.

I have a couple of R15-300s, and so far, I have not experienced any lockups, and everything appears to be recording what I expect. Of course, it records everything I have set up for my Series Links, so I just accept it. I am now at 1031.

Is anyone else out there with a 300 similarly "satisified"?


----------



## siquepupi (Jan 15, 2006)

Another 2 bite the dust. I am switching my 2 R15s back to the R10s & monitoring this site for better times.


----------



## Dan East (Feb 15, 2006)

max1 said:


> Also the remote is really weak. I may just go back to e-at least their DVR was great. Max.


It's not the remote, it's the receiver. I'm using the remote that came with my D10, which worked great with it, with my R15, and suddenly the range is terrible. The main problem is you have to be right in front of the receiver - it doesn't work at much of an angle.

Dan East


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I know the people on the forums are the minority in the world of DVR's but I hope DirecTV takes what many people are saying to heart, they have a good product with some nasty problems right now. While many of us don't have all the issues that some others have EVERY last one of us have some issues. Some of these things need to be addressed and DirecTV needs to do something about this, maybe it's as simple as post updates on whats being worked on, or maybe they need to start crediting all of our accounts that $5.99 fee every month. To be very honest in knowing very well how large companies like this work the easiest way to get someone high up to pay attention to these issues is to start having $5.99 credit's on MANY MANY accounts. Someone high up will see this and I guarantee you heads will roll.

I am not doubting the abilities of the coders who work for DirecTV but right now I am having some serious thoughts about do they actually have enough of them on staff, maybe they need to take a good look into their own team and readjust the number and/or skillset of the coders on this project. I would really like this box to be as good or better then my TiVo is ALL respects (now with that) I don't mean things like 30 Second Skip and functions like that as to me they are a preference and I could care one way or the other. I mean things along the lines of STOP recording EVERY instance of a program that I have a SL setup for.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

techNoodle said:


> I have not experienced any lockups, and everything appears to be recording what I expect.


Look back at my posting history here (click on my name) and you will see I said the exact same thing you just did many weeks ago. My R-15 was almost perfect, never missed any recordings and my only problem was it recorded dups.

Then a little after the 109a update my box just went downhill.  It would work great for a week, then just lockup for no reason, would turn on but none of the control keys worked, locked up every few times I deleted a SL, locked up every few times I went in to the to do list or history, when watching a recording every now and then it would just lockup, the picture and sound were fine just the remote and all buttons on the unit stopped working, then finally the SL's started messing up when I never had a problem with them before, etc...

If your not having problems yet then either your dont have enough SL's and your not using it enough OR you received an update that fixed some issues OR give it time and you will have them.:hurah: The last updated fixed a few issues.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Look back at my posting history here (click on my name) and you will see I said the exact same thing you just did many weeks ago. My R-15 was almost perfect, never missed any recordings and my only problem was it recorded dups.
> 
> Then a little after the 109a update my box just went downhill.  It would work great for a week, then just lockup for no reason, would turn on but none of the control keys worked, locked up every few times I deleted a SL, locked up every few times I went in to the to do list or history, when watching a recording every now and then it would just lockup, the picture and sound were fine just the remote and all buttons on the unit stopped working, then finally the SL's started messing up when I never had a problem with them before, etc...
> 
> If your not having problems yet then either your dont have enough SL's and your not using it enough OR you received an update that fixed some issues OR give it time and you will have them.:hurah: The last updated fixed a few issues.


I've had it since Nov, have had 109a since it came out and haven't had any lockups. I have 25 SeriesLinks (I looked last night cause I deleted two shows that went off the air) I have I think it said 85 things in the ToDo list and I use it every day/night as my main DVR in my bedroom. The only problems I have run into are the SL's recording everything regardless of First Run or not. I guess just count me in the lucky group for once. 

Now that I said that it will probably burst into flames and go smashing through the walls and then smash into my car when I get home . :lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I hope I am wrong but I think its going to be a long time before the R-15 works right for everyone. Something must be very wrong when the same box with the same software operates so differently between users.

I know the SL's, guide data and shows we choose are a large part of the problem but they dont affect a box locking up for some of the reasons others have listed.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I hope I am wrong but I think its going to be a long time before the R-15 works right for everyone. Something must be very wrong when the same box with the same software operates so differently between users.
> 
> I know the SL's, guide data and shows we choose are a large part of the problem but they dont affect a box locking up for some of the reasons others have listed.


It kind of makes me wonder if that's why they are so quick to offer to "replace" your box. Maybe there was a mfg. problem that they are now aware of and replacing the bad boxes as they receive complaints.:eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> It kind of makes me wonder if that's why they are so quick to offer to "replace" your box. Maybe there was a mfg. problem that they are now aware of and replacing the bad boxes as they receive complaints.:eek2:


Mine was manufactured in Dec 2005. I also posted in another thread that I noticed "A2" hand written on the main board when I was "peeking". Maybe there was a board rev that fixed some of these problems.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I believe mine was November, have to check.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Mine was manufactured in Dec 2005. I also posted in another thread that I noticed "A2" hand written on the main board when I was "peeking". Maybe there was a board rev that fixed some of these problems.


My issue-filled box was July 2005. The replacement is December 2005 and seems to work a lot better.


----------

